# Stalkers suck, but at least my stalker is a man, and a cute one at that.



## gervasius

I want to translate this in French:

English:
* Stalkers suck, but at least my stalker is a man, and a cute one at that. *

Is this correct?
*Les rôdeurs craint! mais au moins mon rôdeur est un homme, et mignon à celui.*

Merci.


----------



## Lezert

si vous voulez utiliser ce registre, quelques corrections de grammaire:
*Les rôdeurs ça craint! mais au moins le mien est un homme, et mignon en plus*


----------



## gervasius

Merci beaucoup!

Gerv.


----------



## mykaloo

pour moi un stalker c'est pas seulement un rôdeur, c'est carrément quelqu'un qui suit une personne, mais alors pour trouver une bonne traduction là je suis pas inspirée !


----------



## pyan

This thread, rôdeur, suggests "harceleur admiratif obsessionnel" and "un obsédé qui suit les femmes" for "stalker".  No-one could find a simpler translation there.

_(I find the English difficult to understand.  My reaction to the idea of a "stalker" is revulsion, and I cannot see how a stalker can be "cute".)_


----------



## Lezert

est-ce que ça pourrait être _*un dragueur *_dans ce contexte ?


----------



## mykaloo

_*harceleur*_ mais ce n'est pas joli, _*maniaque*_ est peut-être mieux, ou sinon il y a la solution de "feinter" un peu et de contourner la difficulté en disant :

*Les obsédés/ou maniaques ça craint, mais au moins celui qui me suit est un homme, et mignon en plus

*qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Nicomon

Just one thing, as I notice gervasius lives in Arizona...

I doubt very much that « _ça craint_ « would be used un a North American context. I personally never heard the expression in my area and hate it with a passion. 

Pour traduire *stalker*, le GDT suggère _harceleur_ ou _traqueur_. J'aime bien _traqueur_, dans le sens de qui suit de près/poursuit. Mais j'aime aussi le _dragueur _de Lezert, qui semble en effet convenir ici. 

Suggestion :
_*Les traqueurs/dragueurs, ça écoeure, mais au moins le mien est (un homme et) mignon tout plein.* _

Edit : since in French, you would use the feminine form, if the stalker wasn't a man... I don't think you need to specify _est un homme._


----------



## mykaloo

In French from France we would not use "ça écoeure" in that kind of sentences (and if it was it would be "ça m'écoeure"), if "ça craint" doesn't seem right you can still put something less colloquial, like "c'est nul", but sincerely in French "ça craint" is what would be most likely to be heard.
I like the "mais au moins le mien est mignon tout plein" though!


----------



## Nicomon

I used _ça écoeure_ in the sense below, to mean _c'est dégoûtant_. I'm surprised to learn that it's not said in France. Then again, I agree that _c'est nul_ might work as well.  But it's not as strong as "suck" imho. 



> [Figuré]Répugner; inspirer le plus profond dégoût. Cet homme écœure tout son entourage.


----------



## mykaloo

it's said but more litterally, it's more used to talk about something that makes you sick, like really disgusting or repelling (food, garbage). it can be used figuratively but for something really unfair, disgusting, bad, something that makes you feel contempt.

i can't really explain, but to me in the context in which we are i think it's not the best translation. to me "to suck" means "craindre", that's how it's always translated in series and movies.

i don't know if it's clear, it's hard to explain why something sounds better than something else!


----------



## dinotfly

suck would def be translated as "craindre" in french.


----------



## Cath.S.

À partir de la suggestion de Mykaloo :
_Les dragueurs, c'est dégueulasse, mais au moins celui qui me colle au train est un homme, et mignon, qui plus est._

Mais pour la France _ça craint_ conviendrait effectivement très bien (désolée Nicole !  ).


----------



## Nicomon

I never denied that _ça craint_ may be the best solution in Franco French. I'm just not used to hearing it - never saw or heard of it other than on this forum - and I'm not sure of the Quebec French equivalent for it. _*Ça écoeure*_ just seems more like something I would say.

Écoeurer is also often used in Quebec to mean these :


> Harceler (emploi québécois et familier) — éperonner, être aux trousses de, harceler, importuner, poursuivre, presser, sergenter, talonner, tourmenter.
> Agacer (emploi québécois et familier) — agacer, crisper, énerver, exaspérer, excéder, fatiguer, hérisser, impatienter, importuner, irriter, porter sur les nerfs à.


 
Edit : égueule (salut ) je n'avais pas lu ta solution. _C'est dégueulasse_ se dit aussi au Québec. Mais je continue de penser qu'en français - comme je l'ai écrit au #8 -  il n'est pas essentiel de préciser _c'est un homme_. Si c'était une femme, ce serait _une dragueuse_, non?


----------



## Kelly B

C'est vrai, mais pour ma part, il me semble qu'il vaut mieux y insister. Stalkers are usually men in the anglophone mind, too, even if it doesn't show up in the gender of the word for us. Since the author emphasizes it in English, I think perhaps the translated version should do the same.


----------



## mykaloo

Actually I agree with Kelly B, we should respect the author's emphasizing on the gender of the stalker in the translation.

Nicomon it's always great to learn things about the variations there can be in a language! I had no idea that "écoeurer" could have so different meanings! So I guess the translation will change depending on which French Gervasius speaks


----------



## lastrana

Moi, je serais plutôt d'accord avec Nicomon. En français, on ne comprend pas le "au moins celui qui me colle au train est un homme", vu que cela va de soi à cause du masculin.
"qui me colle au train", excellent!


----------



## dvc

Étant parfaitement bilingue français/québécois, je considère dans ce contexte les traductions suivantes comme étant inappropriées.
 Rôdeur: ne rend pas du tout l'idée de contrôle/surveillance/suivi, comme l'a dit mykaloo, car rôdeur a une forte connotation de flâneur (loiterer).
 Dragueur: ne rend pas non plus l'idée de contrôle/surveillance/suivi, car ce mot renvoi plus a l'attitude générale d'un homme envers les femmes, comme dans l'expression teintée d'admiration: « Quel dragueur invétéré, celui-là! ». De plus, la phrase « but at least my stalker is a man » n'aurait aucun sens si le mot stalker dévoilait d'entrée de jeu qu'il s'agit forcement d'un homme. « les dragueurs ça craint, mais au moins celui qui me drague est un homme » serait une phrase absurde, sauf s'il s'agit de littérature homosexuelle.
 Obsédé et maniaque: sont des termes trop forts qui ne rendent pas non plus l'idée de  contrôle/surveillance/suivi puisqu'ils insistent sur la dimension psychologique et pathologique de l'individu.
 Traqueur: serait meilleur s'il n'avait pas une connotation de chasse (similarité avec trappeur), qui rend parfaitement l'idée de surveillance/suivi, mais pas celle du côté contrôlant de l'individu.
 Qui me colle au train: me semble passer à côté du sens, car on a l'impression que l'action est en train de se produire (who is following me) alors que « qui me colle » est une généralité intemporelle (who follows me).

 Traduction de « to suck ».
 Écoeurer: est effectivement un québéquisme dans cette acception qui n'est une bonne (excellent même) traduction que si elle est destinée à des lecteurs québécois. Sinon, il s'agit d'un faux sens en français standard.
 Dégueulasse: est une mauvaise traduction puisque ce mot a une connotation de répulsion physique (bonne remarque de mykaloo encore une fois) qui ne correspond pas au contexte.
 C'est nul: prend la mauvaise perspective du problème, car cette expression porte un jugement sur le stalker (sous entendu, il fait pitié ce pauvre type) et non sur la victime du harcèlement (ca craint, sous entendu pour celle qui se fait harceler).

  Ensuite, « mignon tout plein » se dit généralement d'un enfant ou d'un bébé, ce qui me semble déplacé dans le cas d'un individu contrôlant: la meilleure traduction est « mignon », tout simplement.

 Pour finir, personne n'a traduit « at that », ce qui crée un contresens dans la traduction de «cute ». Il ne s'agit pas ici d'un jugement sur l'apparence physique du harceleur (beau, joli visage), mais de l'aspect sympathique, drôle, et surtout attendrissant que revêt l'autre acception du mot « cute » en anglais, que l'on retrouve dans le québéquisme « c'est cute ».

 Ma traduction, en français:
 Les personnes contrôlantes, c'est vraiment chiant, mais au moins celui qui me contrôle, c'est un homme, et en plus il est mignon quand il fait ça.

 En québécois:
 Les personnes contrôlantes, c'est full tannant, mais au moins celui qui me contrôle, c'est un gars, puis en plus il est cute quand il fait ça.


----------



## Cath.S.

dvc said:
			
		

> Il ne s'agit pas ici d'un jugement sur l'apparence physique du harceleur


 How on Earth can you tell?


			
				dvc said:
			
		

> Les personnes contrôlantes, *c'est vraiment chiant*,


_Les personnes contrôlantes_ doesn't make much sense to French readers, sorry.


			
				dvc said:
			
		

> Pour finir, personne n'a traduit « at that »,


I translated _at that_ by _qui plus est_, others like Lezert wrote _en plus,_ which is fine imo_._


			
				dvc said:
			
		

> Dégueulasse: est une mauvaise traduction puisque ce mot a une connotation de répulsion physique (bonne remarque de mykaloo encore une fois) qui ne correspond pas au contexte.


Wrong again, I'm afraid: _dégueulasse_ is often used as a moral judgement. It's simply a metaphor.


			
				Kelly B said:
			
		

> Stalkers are usually men in the anglophone mind, too


Still, I just thought of a way not to use a masculine noun straight away:
_*Se faire suivre*, c'est vraiment chiant_ (c.f. dvc's post),_ mais au moins c'est par un homme que je me fais suivre ; plutôt mignon, qui plus est._


----------



## Nicomon

dvc said:


> En québécois:
> Les personnes contrôlantes, c'est full tannant, mais au moins celui qui me contrôle, c'est un gars, puis en plus il est cute quand il fait ça.


 Ça ce n'est pas du québécois... c'est du langage d'ado québécois.  Je ne dis jamais "full tannant "   et puis "gars" se dit en parlant d'un jeune homme (ce qui en anglais serait "guy" et non "man").  

Dans ce contexte "at that" (que j'avais laissé tomber) signifie - comme déjà suggéré -  « _en plus_ » ou « _qui plus est_ ».  Et non pas : « _quand il fait ça _», qui est àma une erreur d'interprétation.   "a man, and a cute one at that"  = "a cute man".  Pas "cute at stalking/a cute stalker" 

Je ne traduirais pas non plus "stalker" par  _personne contrôlante. _Dans mon vocabulaire, une _personne contrôlante _est quelqu'un qui abuse de son pouvoir / qui vérifie tous nos fais et gestes / qui tient à ce que tout soit fait à sa façon.  Certains patrons sont contrôlants.  Mais ce n'est pas l'idée de "stalker", que le GDT traduit par _harceleur_ ou _traqueur_.  En langage juridique, "stalking" = _traque_

[QUOTEDéfinition :
Personne qui poursuit de façon obsessive une personnalité connue, le plus souvent un ou une artiste, jusqu'à commettre des crimes (agression, vol, etc.) contre celle-ci. [/QUOTE] 

Et enfin, je conviens qu'on le dit surtout d'une enfant... mais j'ai suggéré "mignon tout plein", pour continuer la rimette. 
traqueur (dragueur)/écoeure   mien/tout plein. 

J'aime la dernière solution d'egueule.


----------



## anna.valles

Cette phrase semble être tirée de "Rumour has it" de Jill Mansell.Mais je peux me tromper.

Le stalker est un fanatique qui harcèle une actrice. De plus cute at that n'a rien de mignon. L'homme était malin, doué  à faire ce qu'il faisait.
Je suggère:
"Les harceleurs sont à vomir, mais au moins je savais qu'il s'agissait là bien d'un homme, et qu'il était très doué pour me retrouver"
La traduction est trop longue, mais le sens y est.


----------



## Keith Bradford

Cute at that = good-looking into the bargain.

Cute (américain) = beau, séduisant.  Bien sûr, cette femme ne connaît pas le type qui la traque mais elle l'a vu (de loin sans doute) et elle est surprise de voir qu'il est beau - il y a ça de gagné.

Si l'on voulait dire "doué à faire ce qu'il faisait" on mettrait "good at it" et non pas "cute at that".

(Cute en anglais d'Angleterre = mignon.)


----------



## Nicomon

I totally agree with Keith.

In any event... this thread was opened in April 2008, then reanimated in October 2008, over a year ago today.

Oh well... may be other foreros will be looking for a translation of this specific sentence or "a cute one at that".


----------



## anna.valles

Sans doute avez-vous raison. 
Je ne peux pas, toutefois, m'empêcher de citer la définition 2 du Longman Dictionary of English Language and Culture: "sometimes derogative: (too) clever; shrewd : Be careful with him- he's a cute operator. " 
Je n'avais pas envisagé que "that" puisse se référer à "is a man". Je pensais au fait d'être un harceleur.


----------



## Pascale

Bonjour,
Je viens de trouver l'expression *admirateur (admiratrice) monomaniaque.*
Je trouve que quand il s'agit de quelqu'un d'obsédé par une célébrité, c'est peut-être pas mal ?
Et pour être bref, vu que j'en ai besoin pour un sous-titrage, je vais mettre "un monomaniaque" tout court. 
It has a slightly dangerous edge, no ?
If nobody screams their disapproval in the next twenty minutes, it's going. And you'll have to put up with it on your tellies in France.
Ha.


----------



## xiancee

Ok for monomaniaque!
Is it for a "series"?? I'll be on the watch out!


----------



## berrac

les harceleurs, c'est vraiment chiant, mais le mien est un homme, et mignon avec ça


----------



## Cath.S.

Pascale said:


> Je viens de trouver l'expression *admirateur (admiratrice) monomaniaque.*
> Je trouve que quand il s'agit de quelqu'un d'obsédé par une célébrité, c'est peut-être pas mal ?
> Et pour être bref, vu que j'en ai besoin pour un sous-titrage, je vais mettre "un monomaniaque" tout court.
> It has a slightly dangerous edge, no ?


Je n'ai pas vu ce fil hier.

Je n'irai pas jusqu'à crier, mais _monomaniaque _est un peu vague : on peut être obsédé par les jeux vidéo, les moteurs d'avion, la traduction, ou n'importe quoi d'autre.
M'enfin, (comme dirait PZ - à un point d'interrogation près) ça reste compréhensible en contexte.

M'en fiche, j'ai pas la télé !


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

C'est vraiment chiant de se faire harceler par quelqu'un qui te poursuit partout, mais au moins dans mon cas c'est un homme, et il n'est pas mal du tout, par dessus le marché !


----------



## Shakespeare44

Nicomon said:


> Suggestion :
> _*Les traqueurs/dragueurs, ça écoeure, mais au moins le mien est (un homme et) mignon tout plein.*_


 "Ca écoeure" est, je pense, une expression typiquement québecoise, alors que "ça craint" est assez répandu en France. Et ça traduit parfaitement la même chose que "it sucks". Je pense que c'est la seule expression appropriée, ou, si vous en trouvez d'autres, du moins quasi la plus appropriée, pour traduire "suck" dans cette phrase.


----------



## Alou Pâtre

Hi,

First, sorry for my crapi english, I’m french and not very clever when it come to write an english text.
One day I had problems with some jerk following me around night and day or calling without saying a word and such, it was really scary.
And when i went to the police, they sayed : "C'est un bien jeune voyeur que vous avez là!". The boy was around 14-15 years old and I nearly 18.
I know the right translation for "voyeur" is peeping tom but I'm quite sure you can say "voyeur" for stalker went you can sense a lite of fear in the peeping thing.

(Désolé, je continue en français, je n'ai pas encore le niveau et la confiance en moi pour continuer en anglais...)

Par exemple, si vous prenez la chanson de notre chère ami Sting - I'll be watching you - elle parle clairement d'un "stalker" et c'est clairement pas une question d'"amour" romantique.

Dans ce cas la me direz vous, on peut tout à fait parler de "harceleur", mais la forme n'est pas très belle et en plus ce n'est pas tout à fait correcte. Dans le cas d'un "stalker", il n'a pas de contact direct avec sa victime, il reste dans son hombre, sait tout de sa vie, il peut agresser sa victime mais indirectement car il n'a pas ce qui faut pour l'aborder directement (d'ailleurs, si il avait eu le courage de lui parler, sans doute que la plus part des "stalker" n'en seraient pas...).

Quand on parle de harcèlement, il y à toujours un contact direct avec la victime. Je ne parle pas de contact physique. Des mots, des gestes… quel que chose qui doit être considérer et perçus comme une attaque en tant que tel par la victime et ce jusqu'à ce que celle-ci s’écoule. Le harcèlement à pour but de « détruire » la victime alors que le stalker à pour but de surveiller les faits et gestes de la victime.

En prenant ces facteurs en compte, 

Stalkers suck, but at least my stalker is a man, and a cute one at that.

se traduirait par :

Les voyeurs craignent, mais au moins le miens est un homme, et pas mal en plus de ça.

Là le terme voyeur est générale donc c’est bien de préciser que son voyeur est un homme (oui dis comme ça, on ne peut pas distinguer le genre des voyeurs).

Voilà, si je dis n’importe quoi, faite le moi savoir. Mais si je puis me prémettre, 



Shakespeare44 said:


> "Ca écoeure" est, je pense, une expression typiquement québecoise, alors que "ça craint" est assez répandu en France. Et ça traduit parfaitement la même chose que "it sucks". Je pense que c'est la seule expression appropriée, ou, si vous en trouvez d'autres, du moins quasi la plus appropriée, pour traduire "suck" dans cette phrase.


 
Là on dirait plutôt : "c'est écoeurent" plutot que "ça écoeure". "ça craint" n'a pas la même signification et dans le context est plus juste. "It's disgusting!"="C'est écoeurent (dégoutent)" alors que "it's suk"="ça craint" ça marche là.

Alou.


----------



## Shakespeare44

Oui, c'est exactement ce que je voulais dire par là, à propos du "ça craint", c'est juste que quelqu'un proposait "ça écoeure", je ne trouvais pas l'expression juste dans ce contexte, surtout qu'en France on dit effectivement plus "C'est écoeurant", et cela n'a pas tout à fait la même signification. Donc, oui, c'est tout à fait ce que je voulais dire : "ça craint" est l'expression juste ici.


----------



## Shakespeare44

Alou Pâtre said:


> Là on dirait plutôt : "c'est écoeurent" plutot que "ça écoeure". "ça craint" n'a pas la même signification et dans le context est plus juste. "It's disgusting!"="C'est écoeurent (dégoutent)" alors que "it's suk"="ça craint" ça marche là.


Oui, c'est exactement ce que je voulais dire par là, à propos du "ça craint", c'est juste que quelqu'un proposait "ça écoeure", je ne trouvais pas l'expression juste dans ce contexte, surtout qu'en France on dit effectivement plus "C'est écoeurant", et cela n'a pas tout à fait la même signification. Donc, oui, c'est tout à fait ce que je voulais dire : "ça craint" est l'expression juste ici.


----------



## Jasmine tea

.... et mignon, *avec ça*!

Le "avec ça" ne veut rien dire littéralement mais je pense que ça correspond au "at that"....
Je peux me tromper,
vous laisse réagir....


----------



## xiancee

On pourrait dire " et mignon, en plus !"


----------



## YodaMaster31

Bonjour à tous, 
Pour mon tout premier post, je me permets d'apporter ma touche à ce qui s'est dit, presque dix ans après!
La version de Cath S me semblait pertinente et "cute at that"  !
_
Se faire suivre (ou harceler, en fonction du contexte) , ça craint_,_ mais au moins c'est par un homme ( que je me fais suivre (ou harceler)) ; plutôt mignon, en plus._


----------

